# Newbie looking for lead screw bearing plans



## rfdes (Jan 29, 2014)

I've finally got my 10F running and am wanting to make a new lead screw bearing/bushing as the homemade one that came with
the lathe is a kludge and poorly made.

Anyway, it seems that during all of my Atlas searching I've run across several write ups for making a new one  but now
can't seem to find them..  I figured this would make a fairly easy beginner's project.  So, if anyone would be kind enough
to point me in the right direction, it would be appreciated.

thanks
Jim


----------



## rfdes (Feb 1, 2014)

Just 're-pinging' the group to see if anyone can direct me to a drawing for making a lead screw bearing.
I'm a fairly rank beginner and need to practice building some things from a drawing instead of winging it.
Hope to hear from someone -
thanks 
Jim


----------



## Mondo (Feb 1, 2014)

There was a web site about Atlas lathes maintained by a fellow named Ronald Thibault which had dimensioned drawings on it. I would post a link here but that web site is not up any longer. But before the ISP on which the site was maintained pulled the plug on their user's web sites I was able to snag a copy of the drawing and saved it for posterity.




I hope this helps!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope the OP found this useful.


----------



## rfdes (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes - I did find this useful.. Thanks for your help.  I sent you a PM thanking you earlier.  I am putting the final touches on my 
restoration job.  At the moment, I am wiring up the motor, etc.  I should then be ready to work on building the bearing.

Again, thanks for the response and pictorial.
Jim


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Feb 11, 2014)

Spiral-chips, Thank you. I have used the snipping tool to clip the enlarged view and make an Open Office document. Never know when this could come in handy.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 12, 2014)

rfdes said:


> Yes - I did find this useful.. Thanks for your help. I sent you a PM thanking you earlier. I am putting the final touches on my
> restoration job. At the moment, I am wiring up the motor, etc. I should then be ready to work on building the bearing.
> 
> Again, thanks for the response and pictorial.
> Jim



Odd, PM didn't work and it is on and open to all members.
I'm pleased you found this useful!  Ditto shoeboxpaul!


----------

